# Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?



## Anfaenger01 (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute mal wieder bei uns am Weiher und ich konnte 2x einen Biss nicht verwerten, obwohl ich mir sicher war, dass der Karpfen den Köder genommen haben müßte.

Kurz zu der Ausrüstung. Ich benutze eine No-Name Angelrute mit einem WG von 70-120 Gr. Am Ende der monofilen Hauptschnur ist ein Karabiner angeknotet. In diesem Karabiner ist ein mit 60 Gr. vorbebleiter Futterkorb und ein 26cm langes mit einem Haken der Gr. 2 versehenes Haar-Vorfach eingehängt.

Der Haken war mit 2-3 Maiskörner beködert bzw. am Haar noch ein 16mm Boilie.

Die Angel lag auf einem Bissanzeiger auf. Bzw. zwischen dem Bissanzeiger und der Rolle war noch eine kleine Kugel in die Schnur eingehängt, die als optischer Bissanzeiger fungierte.

Nun zu den beiden Bissen. Beim ersten Biss hätte es mir fast die Angel in das Wasser gezogen, aber nach dem Anhieb kein Fisch am Haken. Der zweite Biss war nicht so extrem/stark wie der erste, aber auch leider mit dem selben Resultat. Bei beiden Bissen piepste der elektr. Bissanzeiger, bzw. die eingehängte Kugel schnellte nach oben -> so dass ich mir sicher bin, dass es nicht der Wind war. 

Kann es sein das ich mit dem Anhieb zu langsam bin? Oder ist evtl. der Haken zu klein? Von meinem Verständniss her, sollte sich der Karpfen doch eigentlich von selber gegen das Gewicht der Futterkorbs haken, so dass es doch einen gewissen zeitlichen Spielraum gibt, in welcher der endgültige Anhieb erfolgen kann, oder? Oder gibt es etwas, was ich bislang nicht bedacht hatte?

Schon einmal vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## fordprefect (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?*

Du hast in einem Karabiner Futterkorb und Vorfach hängen?
Das ist eine absolut unübliche Konstruktion. Google mal nach Schlaufenmontage oder nach Antitangleboom.

Was ich mir denken könnte. So wie deine Montage aussieht, haben sich die Fische durch den fest eingebauten Futterkorb selbst gehakt.
Wenn du dann noch einmal eventuell sehr brachial anschlägst hast du vielleicht den Haken ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## Anfaenger01 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort ... Ich Google mal nach den beiden Sachen.

Gesendet von meinem CUBOT GT99 mit Tapatalk


----------



## feederbrassen (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?*

Moin, deine Montage ist in der Tat .......ungewöhlich.
Tangelboom rate ich dir von ab.
Gibt zuviel tüddel.
Schlaufenmontage ist da fehlerfreier oder den Futterkorb mit dem Karabiener frei auf der Hauptschnur laufen lassen.
Dann benutz mal ein längers Vorfach ,60 -80 cm.
Und den Anker der größe 2 würde ich gegen einen 6 er tauschen.


----------



## lsski (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?*

Ja genau.........eine Festbleimontage oder Selbshakmontage zu simulieren in dem man das Vorfach in den Karabiener hängt könnte klappen aber Karpfen sind da vom fressverhalten eher zu vorsichtig. Methodfeeder geht ja auch nur das Vorfach ist kürzer.
*Haupt Grund ist aber ........!!!*
Keine Maiskörner auf den Haken die Stören nähmlich beim Haken des Fisches! 
So wird verhindert das sich der Fisch hakt!

Haarmontagen werden so gebunden das der Haken wenn er ins Fischmaul eingesaugt wird selbst beim ausblasen des Köders sich durch sein Gewicht, der länge des Haares, und und der stellung des Hakenknotens den Fisch in die Unterlippe Hakt.
Das ist die bessere Stelle wenn man einen wirklich großen Fisch länger drillen muß.

Aller anfang ist schwer.....kopf hoch und weiter angeln.


----------



## thanatos (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?*

ich finde deine Montage gar nicht so verkehrt,der einzige Fehler -du darfst
 den Haken nicht beködern ,so wie isski beschreibt haut das schon hin
 verlaß dich aber nicht ganz auf das Selbsthaken sondern setze beim ersten Kontakt einen kurzen harten Anschlag


----------



## Anfaenger01 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?*

Mir ist beim lesen der Antworten eingefallen, dass ich mir den schweren Futterkorb erst neu gekauft habe.  Der Grund weswegen ich mir den schweren Futterkorb gekauft habe, war, dass ich nach dem Auswerfen keinen richtigen Kontakt zum Futterkorb herstellen könnte -> ich konnte die Schnur nie richtig straffen, es hat für mich den Anschein gehabt, als bliebe der Futterkorb nicht richtig liegen... deswegen dachte ich mir mehr Gewicht würde an dieser Stelle auch mehr helfen. Mit diesem schwereren Futterkorb kurbel ich nach dem auswerfen die überflüssige Schnur wieder ein und ich bekomme zumindest m.M.n. gut Spannung auch die Schnur.

Vorher hatte ich auch an dieser Angel (mit der selben Montage) einen leichten Futterkorb (ohne bebleiung, nur das Drahtgeflecht des Korbs) befestigt. Wenn ich in dieser Konstellation nach dem Biss den Anhieb gesetzt habe, hing der Fisch auch am Haken. 
Könnte es dann sein, dass aufgrund des schwereren Gegengewichts (der bebleite Futterkorb) beim Anhieb zuviel Kraft übertragen wird?

Ich frage nur für mich zum Verständniss, dass ich das Problem auch richtig nachvollziehen kann und gerne auch verstehen möchte.

Isski hat geschrieben, dass ich den Haken nicht mit Mais beködern soll. Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings, was ich denn dann als Köder nehmen soll? Klar hab ich am Haar den Boili, allerdings hatten sämtliche Karpfen die ich bislang gefangen hatte, den Boili ausserhalb des Mauls und so mein Verdacht, dass sie auf den Mais am Haken angesprochen hatten?

Oder können sie den Boili auch noch ausblasen, nachdem sie in genommen haben? So dass es zwar den Anschein hatte, das sie auf den Mais gebissen hatten, zwecks Haken im Maul und Boili ausserhalb, aber sie dennoch auch auf den Boili gebissen haben könnten, obwohl er dann beim landen ausserhalb des Mauls war?

Ich hab mich jetzt zwar unter Umständen etwas doof ausgedrückt, ich hoffe aber dennoch das ihr ungefähr versteht, auf was ich hinaus will? 

Schonmal vielen Dank im voraus.

@Isski: Zwecks aller Anfang ist schwer -> das stimmt, aber deswegen frage ich ja auch so viel...


----------



## Bodensee89 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?*

Bei Haarmontagen ist es normal das der Köder außerhalb des Maules baumelt wenn man den Fisch landet.


----------



## Anfaenger01 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?*

Ok, dann hatte ich da bislang ein vollkommen falsches Verständniss..


----------



## daci7 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?*

Die Fragen sind ja:
- Willst du klassisch Feedern?
- Willst du Festblei/Methodfeeder fischen?
und
- Willst du klassisch auf dem Hakenbogen anködern?
- Willst du den Köder am Haar anbieten?

Wenn du klassisch Feedern willst solltest du dein Vorfach mindestens doppelt so lang wählen - da lohnt es sich immer verschiedene Längen aus zu probieren. Dazu würde ich dann auch wesentlich kleinere Haken empfehlen. Anködern kannst du am Haar *oder* direkt auf den Haken. 
Der Futterkorb/das Bleigewicht sollte hierbei frei auf der Hauptschnur (oder in der Schlaufe, siehe auch "Schlaufenmontage") bewegbar sein. Der Bissanzeiger ist hierbei auch überflüssig, weil man ja bei der Feederrute die Rutenspitze als Bissanzeiger benutzt und in die Schnur hängen würd ich auch nichts.

Wenn du modern(er) auf Karpfen angeln willst, sprich Methodfeeder/Festblei benutzen willst, sollte das Vorfach nicht länger sondern eher kürzer gewählt werden. Dabei wird meist am Haar angeködert und der Futterkorb oder das Futterblei/Grundblei (semi) fest am Ende der Hauptschnur montiert. Dazu wird es aber üblicherweise *nicht* mit in den Karabiner eingehängt, sondern entweder mittels "Safety Clip" befestigt oder als Inlineblei gefischt. Bei beiden Arten  wird das Blei nur über den Karabiner geschoben und kann sich bei einem Hänger oder Schnurbruch wieder lösen.
Üblicherweise wird diese Montage mit abgelegter Rute und über den Bissanzeiger gefischt. Dabei soltle die Bremse/der Freilauf so eingestellt sein, dass der Fisch nach dem Biss Schnur nehmen kann, ohne die Rute ins Wasser zu reißen.

Petri
#h


----------



## lsski (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?*

Ist in deinem Teich zu über 50% mit Karpfen zu rechnen gibt es da zwei Super ausgetüftelte Methoden mit Festblei und ohne Anschlagen-- nur Drillen und Fisch Küssen.

Solltes du wirklich Feedern wollen dann sollte Die Rute schräg hoch 120-100° Winkel zum Köder Der Köder ungebremst das die Spitze den Biss anzeigt und auch keinen Boily sondern 6er Haken und Mais.

Wie im einzelnen Diese Methoden funktionieren und warum es Feederutenangler gibt die 10m neben einem Sitzen und einen Fisch nach dem anderen fangen und man selber alle 30min. einen. Ist eine Frage der Präzision!

Aller Anfang ist schwer !


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?*



lsski schrieb:


> Solltes du wirklich Feedern wollen dann sollte Die Rute schräg hoch 120-100° Winkel zum Köder!



Kann er im Fließwasser machen um Leine aus dem Waser zu halten .
Im See................naja.
Lieber Waagerecht zur Wasseroberfläche ablegen.
Winkel etwa 70°
Wer will denn schon immer in den Himmel gucken müssen.


----------



## lsski (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Kann er im Fließwasser machen um Leine aus dem Waser zu halten .
> Im See................naja.
> Lieber Waagerecht zur Wasseroberfläche ablegen.
> Winkel etwa 70°
> ...


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?*



lsski schrieb:


> feederbrassen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Kann er im Fließwasser machen um Leine aus dem Waser zu halten .
> ...


----------



## Anfaenger01 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?*



lsski schrieb:


> Ist in deinem Teich zu über 50% mit Karpfen zu rechnen gibt es da zwei Super ausgetüftelte Methoden mit Festblei und ohne Anschlagen-- nur Drillen und Fisch Küssen.



Das klingt interessant. Wie heißen denn die beiden Montagen? Dann kann ich da mal genauer danach googeln.


----------



## fordprefect (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?*

Er meint wahrscheinlich zum einen die ganz normale Festblei Montage z.B. mit Safety-Clip.
Das ist eine so genannte Halbfeste Montage. Bei einem Abriss, kann sich der Fisch befreien, aber wenn er den Köder aufnimmt und dann erschrickt, dann ist der Wirbel an dem das Vorfach hängt so fest mit dem Blei verbunden, dass sich der Fisch von selber hakt.


----------



## feederbrassen (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Fehler beim Angeln mit Futterkorb?*

Wäre einmal Methodfeeder Methode bei der der Korb fest
montiert ist und beim klassischen feedern die Schlaufenmontage oder Seitenarm.
*Aber:* Selbst bei einer Durchlaufmontage hängen sich karpfen selber auf .Nämlich dann wenn sie auf den Wiederstand der Rutenspitze treffen.
Das liegt aber am Beissvehlten des Karpfens.
Einsaugen des Köders ,drauf rummümmeln vielleicht wieder ausspucken und erneut einsaugen.
Irgendwann piekst er sich dann am Haken was dann die flucht ausslöst.Da musst du nur noch deine Rute schnell aufnehmen 
sonst fliegt sie im hohen Bogen aus deinem Rutenhalter.


----------

